# Von Onboard Graka auf Geforce umschalten Laptop



## kadet123 (31. Mai 2011)

Hallo, hab mir heut einen neuen Laptop gekauft der eine Intel Onboard Graka hat und eine Geforce GT540M , jetzt ist aber die Onboard aktiviert, wie kann ich die Geforce aktivieren? im Geräte Manager sehe ich das beide aktiviert sind aber ich will ja das immer nur die Geforce an ist und Onboard könnt ich dann deaktivieren, hab ich auch gemacht aber dann ist Display ausgegangen und ich musste neustarten und alles war groß dann hab ich wieder aktiviert und nun keine Ahnung wie ich das machen kann das immer nur die Geforce aktiviert ist... bitte helft mir.


MFG


----------



## Grushdak (1. Juni 2011)

Also bei normalen PCs kann man die Onboard-Sachen im Bios deaktivieren.
Ich weiß nicht genau (kA von Laptops) - aber ich denke, da wird das genauso funktionieren.

greetz


----------



## mristau (1. Juni 2011)

Ist das nicht bei diesen Laptops so, dass automatisch gewechselt wird, z.B. wenn man in 3D Modus wechselt, bzw. wenn man am Stromnetz hängt


----------



## Caps-lock (1. Juni 2011)

Ja das ist eben genau DER Vorteil an diesen Laptops, dass sie die 3D Karte nicht beim Schreiben einer Email laufen lassen.
Im Übrigen sind beides Onboard Grafikchips und der Laptop weiß schon, wann er welche Menge an Leistung zur Verfügung stellen muss.



> Onboard könnt ich dann deaktivieren, hab ich auch gemacht aber dann ist Display ausgegangen und ich musste neustarten und alles war groß



Ich stelle mir grade vor, was in diesem Zusammenhang ALLES sein könnte... Und ja es ist kein Wunder, dass dein Display ausgeht, wenn du die Graka abschaltest.

Welchen Vorteil versprichst du dir davon, wenn die Geforce immer läuft ?
Hat es was damit zu tun, dass du nicht aktiver Besitzer eine Officenotebookgraka sein möchtest?


----------



## kadet123 (1. Juni 2011)

Naja ich dacht dann das die Grafik ein bisschen anders ist? Und man will ja wenn dann alles gut haben  Aber so gut auskennen tu ich mich da jetzt auch nicht. Hab jetzt irgendwas in den Nvidia Einstellungen gemacht und die Spiele starten nun mit der Geforce. Also denke so Desktop Areiten bleibt dann die Intel und bei Spielen die Geforce?


----------



## kadet123 (1. Juni 2011)

Hi habe da noch ein Problem , neuen Treiber runtergeladen und schon alles ausprobiert aber es steht beim Installieren das keine Kompatible Graka gefunden wurde... und es installiert nicht obwohl ich das richtige Modell der Graka ausgewählt hab usw...


----------



## Legendary (2. Juni 2011)

kadet123 schrieb:


> Naja ich dacht dann das die Grafik ein bisschen anders ist? Und man will ja wenn dann alles gut haben  Aber so gut auskennen tu ich mich da jetzt auch nicht. Hab jetzt irgendwas in den Nvidia Einstellungen gemacht und die Spiele starten nun mit der Geforce. Also denke so Desktop Areiten bleibt dann die Intel und bei Spielen die Geforce?



Genau, keine Ahnung haben, einfach mal was rumklicken (vor allem im BIOS sehr (!) intelligent) und dann geht nix mehr...genau das erleb ich jeden Tag auf Arbeit wenn der Endbenutzer wieder irgendeinen Bockmist schießt und ich es wieder hinbiegen kann.


Wie meine Vorposter schon beschrieben haben...es gibt keine Grafikkarte, das ist alles onboard. Der Grafikchip ist bei guten Notebooks nur viel hochwertiger und leistungsfähiger.

Und nen guter Tipp...lass die Finger vom BIOS.


----------



## Dagonzo (2. Juni 2011)

kadet123 schrieb:


> Hi habe da noch ein Problem , neuen Treiber runtergeladen und schon alles ausprobiert aber es steht beim Installieren das keine Kompatible Graka gefunden wurde... und es installiert nicht obwohl ich das richtige Modell der Graka ausgewählt hab usw...



Hast du überhaupt die richtigen ausgewählt und runtergeladen?

Produktserie: GeForce 500M Series (Notebooks)
Produktfamilie: GeForce GT 540M 

Richtiges Betriebssystem ausgewählt? 32/64bit?


----------



## kadet123 (2. Juni 2011)

Wer sagt was das ich etwas im Bios gemacht hab... soweit kommt es bestimmt nich habs nur angeschaut und da gibts sowieso nich viel deswegen nichts gemacht, ohne Ahnung klick ich da nichts rum!

Ja hab die richtige Graka und System alles ausgewählt wie du schreibst aber geht nicht


----------



## Dagonzo (2. Juni 2011)

Hast du versucht den Treiber als Administrator zu installieren?


----------



## kadet123 (2. Juni 2011)

Ja eben nochmal alles Probiert und steht keine der treiber konnte keine kompatible grafikhardware finden obwohl ich die grafikkarte drinn habe und der treiber auch passt


----------



## kadet123 (2. Juni 2011)

Hab nun einen Treiber von der Asus Seite runtergeladen Laptop ist ja von Asus und es klappt aber der Treiber ist halt noch von Februar und auf Nvidia gibts einen von Gestern... und der lässt sich irgendwie nicht installieren?


----------



## Ahramanyu (2. Juni 2011)

1. Bitte gib uns den genauen Namen deines Laptop + Betriebssystem. Sollte beides auf dem Gerät draufstehen.

2. Poste bitte den Link zu dem Treiber, den du zu installieren versuchst.


----------



## kadet123 (2. Juni 2011)

Also es ist ein Asus A73S Windows 7 64 Bit

http://www.nvidia.de/object/notebook-win7-winvista-64bit-275.33-whql-driver-de.html



Der Treiber von der Asus HP ging mit dem installieren aber der von Nvidia installiert sich nicht nur wiegesagt Asus hat noch den alten Treiber von Februar auf der Homepage


----------



## Ahramanyu (2. Juni 2011)

Ein Asus A73SV habe ich gefunden. Auf der Asusseite finde ich einen Treiber vom 2011/02/25.
Der von dir gelinkte Treiber der NVIDIA-Seite scheint korrekt zu sein. Warum er niht installiert werden kann, müsste noch nachgeforscht werden.

Ich würde dennoch bei dem Asus-Treiber bleiben, da ich davon ausgehe, dass er auf diesen Laptop ausgelegt ist. Gibt es denn einen Grund für dich, den Treiber installieren zu wollen?


----------



## kadet123 (2. Juni 2011)

Hmm keine Ahnung ich kenn mich da zwar auch nich so toll aus nur sagt man nich immer das der aktuelle irgendwie immer besser ist? Oder aktualisiert wenn es sein muss Asus die Treiber bei sich wenn sie sehen das es nötig ist. Vielleicht will ja Asus das man die Treiber nur bei denen runterlädt kann das sein?

MFG


----------



## Legendary (2. Juni 2011)

Bei ATI gibts nen Unterschied zwischen Desktop Treibern und Notebook Treibern, da muss man aufpassen. Desktop Treiber kann ich bei mir z.B. im Notebook nicht installieren, weiß nicht ob es das bei Nvidia auch gibt.

Bei meinem Acer ist es übrigens auch so, dass es NICHT immer die aktuellsten Treiber gibt für die Graka, der letzte ist von Januar, ein offizieller von ATI lässt sich beispielsweise gar nicht installieren.


----------



## OldboyX (2. Juni 2011)

Das ist bei Notebooks sehr oft der Fall, dass du nur Treiber von deinem Notebookhersteller offiziell nutzen kannst. Wenn Asus keine neuen Treiber anbietet, dann hast du sozusagen Pech gehabt.

Es gibt Möglichkeiten mit gemoddeten Treibern die Sachen trotzdem zu installieren.

Kannst dich ja hier: http://www.laptopvideo2go.com/ umschauen.


Der Nachteil ist, dass eben manche Dinge, die speziell für dieses Asus Notebook im Treiber angepasst wurden (Optimus Technologie - Zusammenspiel mit der Intel Onboard Grafik usw.) dann mitunter nicht mehr richtig funktionieren.

PS: Alles auf eigene Gefahr und in deinem Fall (nicht bös gemeint, aber du scheinst nicht viel Ahnung zu haben) würde ich dir dringend davon abraten irgendwas zu verändern, wenn eigentlich alles funktioniert. Solange du nicht Abstürze hast oder Spiele gar nicht funktionieren aufgrund der alten Treiber würde ich die Sache einfach sein lassen. Die angebliche Mehrperformance von neuen Treibern sind meist sowieso nur Placebos.

Zudem ist es gerade bei Notebooks so, dass da allerlei Sachen mit dranhängen wie Lüfterverhalten, Temperatur, Sleepmodus, Energiesparmodus, Downclocking states etc. etc.


----------



## Blut und Donner (2. Juni 2011)

oder auch: Don't touch a running system.


----------

